# Barde solo ?



## Bogenchamp (1. August 2007)

jo ich und n kumpel wollen mit hdro anfangen und jetzt überlege ich mir einen barden zu spielen und wollte an die andere barden die frage stellen wie es sich solo spielt ^^ 

also ich warte auf antwort und hfhf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (2. August 2007)

Als Barde dauern die Kämpfe zwar etwas länger, aber dafür kannst du dich auch immer Heilen. Kämpfe gegen mehrere Gegner sind schwierig aber schaffbar, wobei 2 Gegner gleichzeitig das Maximum an gegnern sein sollte, denn sonst wirst du beim Casten der Heilung immer unterbrochen. 

Ich bin momentan level 23 mit meinem Barden, und habe gemerkt, dass du relativ schnell leveln kannst, weil du als barde relativ zügig eine Gruppe für Gruppenquests finden kannst. 

Soloplay bei soloaufgaben ist bis zu meinem Level nicht wirklich ein Problem. 

Ich kann es zwar nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber mit Level 30 soll  das soloplay beim Barden sehr schwierig werden, weil du sehr lange brauchst, um die Mobs down zu bekommen. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^


----------



## Bogenchamp (2. August 2007)

danke für die info 
na wie sich das anhört wird es wohl ein barde sein ^^  
und eine frage wie es mit der gruppen suche aufsich hatt hab ich auch 
gibt es ein lfg tool oder sonst was ???

mfg der freundlich barde aus der nachbarschaft


----------



## Eliara Larethian (2. August 2007)

Es gibt einen eigenen Suche nach Gefährten Channel. Der ist aber nur Regionsbezogen. Dh. den können alle lesen, die in der gleichen Region wie du sind. In dem CHannel kannst du mit dem Befehl /kanalsng schreiben.


----------



## Bójin (21. Mai 2009)

Hey, möchte auch mal einige Erfahrungen hier von euch hören, wie sich der Barde bei euch spielt.

Bin mittlerweile Stufe 53 und finde es solo doch meistens sehr anspruchsvoll. Zwei Gegner sind echt das Maximum und ich bin froh, dass ich fearen kann, weil ich sonst wahrscheinlich aufgeschmissen wäre.

Ich denke meine Ausrüstung ist nicht wirklich die Beste, also keine Raid-Sets oder dergleichen, nur Ausrüstung aus Quests und vom Goldschmiedeberuf. Trotzdem finde ich es ganz schön hart, wie man sich durchkämpfen muss alleine. 
Ich suche mir schon extra Questgebiete, in denen die Mobs zwei bis drei Stufen unter mir sind. Und selbst dann ist es keine leichtes Unterfangen. Wenn ich da einen Kundigen sehe, der 4 Mobs aufeimal nimmt, die gut vier Level über ihm sind und die ohne besondere Leistung auseinander nimmt, frage ich mich schon manchmal, was ich falsch mache oder ob das so gewollt ist.

Wäre interessant eure Erfahrungen zu dem Barden im höheren Level zu erfahren. Habt ihr auch Probleme beim Questen? Denkt ihr da ist noch Balancing-Bedarf um den Barden solofreundlicher zu gestalten?

Gruß Bradosch Seidenbart!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. Mai 2009)

Das ist hier wie in jedem anderen MMO auch. Heiler (und auch Tanks) haben beim leveln die A***karte weil sie einfach wenig Schaden machen und aufgrund ihrer Klassenmechanik für etwas anderes bestimmt sind als Gegner möglichst schnell und effektiv down zu bekommen.


----------



## Olfmo (21. Mai 2009)

Balancing-Bedarf beim Barden? Wohl kaum...

Mit dem letzten Patch wurden die Balladen verbessert und der Schaden in Kriegsrede ist ziemlich hoch, wenn ich auf Schaden geskillt bin kann ich auch 3 Gegner auf meinem Level wegräumen.

Ich hatte mit dem Barden auch vor dem Patch keine Probleme, bin fast komplett solo durch Moria und war einer der ersten 60er... natürlich levelt es sich mit einem Waffenmeister oder Jäger schneller, weil man die Gegner halt einfach schneller down bekommt. Im Vergleich zu Schurke oder Kundi hat man zwar weniger CC-Fähigkeiten, aber dafür macht man mehr Schaden (zumindest als der Schurke, Kundi hab ich keinen).

Also Kriegsrede rein, noch n bissl auf Schaden skillen und dann sollte das kein Problem sein eigentlich.


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele nen Barden lvl 33 und mir macht er sehr viel Spaß. Ich räume solo gut die Monster weg, doch in der Gruppe entfaltet sich das potential. Ich habe die letzten 2 Tage mit einem Runenbewahrer gelevlt und wir sind gut vorran gekommen. Durch crowd control konnten wir sogar gleichzeitig 2 elite Drachen legen.
Das mach schon viel Spaß. Momentan hab ich dann auch noch die 4 Klassenfertigkeit vom Kampf baum drin sodass ich nun noch mehr dmg mache. Kriegsrede ist da se nützlich nur fürs heilen muss ich sie aus machen da ich durch sie - 80 % heilung hab. 
Trotzdem ist es echt eine klasse Klasse.


----------



## Nenjo27 (13. September 2010)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Als Barde dauern die Kämpfe zwar etwas länger, aber dafür kannst du dich auch immer Heilen. Kämpfe gegen mehrere Gegner sind schwierig aber schaffbar, wobei 2 Gegner gleichzeitig das Maximum an gegnern sein sollte, denn sonst wirst du beim Casten der Heilung immer unterbrochen.
> 
> Ich bin momentan level 23 mit meinem Barden, und habe gemerkt, dass du relativ schnell leveln kannst, weil du als barde relativ zügig eine Gruppe für Gruppenquests finden kannst.
> 
> ...




also 4 gegner schafft man auch noch, bloß ab 5 oder 6 wirds dann eng ;D

barde solo ist eigentlich recht einfach und entspannt zu spielen


----------

